# Good aquascaping websites?



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What are some good aquascaping websites?


----------



## Rigo22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Try www.aquascapingworld.com 
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/
Hope it helps


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.aquaticstory.com/home


I really wanna do something that is like one of these. I'm in love with them<3


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

SCAPE:
http://scapeclub.org/forum/cmps_index.php

ADG:
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/index.php#mi=1&pt=0&pi=14&p=-1&a=0&at=0


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I go to www.plantedtank.net all the time.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> I go to www.plantedtank.net all the time.


I know, I rated your planted tank.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I know, I rated your planted tank.


Oh, thanks! :-D
My 55 gallon or my 10 gallon?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Your 55 gallon. ^_^


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok!
Just curious...why did you give it a 3?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I gave it a three? I wasn't paying attention when I was rating. -_-


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

hahaha you're the only one who rated and it was a 3.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry. xD


----------



## ryancalif (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/aquascape-of-the-month-august-2010-beyond-the-nature.3305/

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/july-2011-aquascape-of-the-month-antelope-canyon.5205/

Wow!


----------

